# Issues with Strontium Pen Drive while using as USB drive to play music in car



## ajayritik (Aug 2, 2015)

I had purchased Strontium Nitro 16Gb Class 10 MicroSDHC UHS-1 (With Card reader & MicroSD Adapter) some time back.
The main purpose was to play songs on my car stereo which has USB Support.
For the past week I observe that the songs keep getting stuck while playing and all of sudden  I get message no USB drive on the stereo.
Is there any basic troubleshooting I can do and how can I claim warranty for this. I bought it from Amazon last December.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 2, 2015)

Try changing the card reader.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 3, 2015)

Any other views guys?


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 4, 2015)

Guys anyone?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone?



Have a look at this :Contact Technical Support | Strontium


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 25, 2015)

These guys at Strontium need it to be shipped to their service center in Bangalore and that too by Indian Post.
Is this reliable?


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2015)

can't say about onliine RMA but I got my PD replaced right on the spot when I visited their office. The S/N was enough and the whole process took only 2 mins. BTW, If you need to send it through Indiapost use Speedpost service which gives you tracking details.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 27, 2015)

topgear said:


> can't say about onliine RMA but I got my PD replaced right on the spot when I visited their office. The S/N was enough and the whole process took only 2 mins. BTW, If you need to send it through Indiapost use Speedpost service which gives you tracking details.



My friend said that Speed Post doesn't accept electronic goods.
Which city are you from?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 27, 2015)

Submit at their at their service center.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> My friend said that Speed Post doesn't accept electronic goods.
> Which city are you from?



I'm from kolkata and I've sent HDD through Speedpost.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys any ideas on getting packing done to ensure that the pen drive is not damaged or stolen in transit?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 7, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any ideas on getting packing done to ensure that the pen drive is not damaged or stolen in transit?


Just put the pendrive in a zip lock cover and send it using a bubble wrap envelope..it should be enough to ensure that the pendrive is not damaged..


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 7, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Just put the pendrive in a zip lock cover and send it using a bubble wrap envelope..it should be enough to ensure that the pendrive is not damaged..



Will we get these in local stationery?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 7, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Will we get these in local stationery?


Yup..almost every stationery shop have these.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 13, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Yup..almost every stationery shop have these.



I have got a bubble envelope which I received from one package from Amazon this weekend?
Now coming to the outer packing. 
Should I buy an outer envelope which will be combination of Thick Paper which resembles thin cloth?
Kindly suggest.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I have got a bubble envelope which I received from one package from Amazon this weekend?
> Now coming to the outer packing.
> Should I buy an outer envelope which will be combination of Thick Paper which resembles thin cloth?
> Kindly suggest.


Yeah..put the pen drive in the bubble cover and enclose it in a cloth lined envelope.. That should be enough.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks buddy


----------

